# Sarcoid treatment not worked



## DD (8 March 2017)

have just spent nearly £1000 on veterinary treatment for my horses sarcoid. its not worked. sarcoid still attached. last application was 6 weeks ago. anyone else had this problem and where do I go from here?


----------



## HeresHoping (8 March 2017)

I will pm you because I don't want to be jumped on.


----------



## DD (8 March 2017)

HeresHoping said:



			I will pm you because I don't want to be jumped on.
		
Click to expand...

 thank you


----------



## Fairynuff (8 March 2017)

what kind of sarcoma is it ?


----------



## racebuddy (8 March 2017)

Will pm u


----------



## Achinghips (8 March 2017)

What a shame people are worrying about posting, especially in the vet area of the forum, where advice about welfare can be gleaned, though it is understandable.
I had a sheath sarcoma on my lad  treated with Liverpool cream and that worked. It went crusty and four months later dropped off leaving smooth new skin.  The treatment was cheap ..... It was only one lump. Is that what you used?


----------



## Goldenstar (8 March 2017)

Sarcoids don't always disappear on first treatment this has happened with my horse .
Was the treatment with Liverpool cream? If it was the vet ought to have cream left over to treat again .
A horse who has a sarcoids will be at risk of getting more for the rest of its life as I was told when I took Fatty to vet uni for his lasering what's the difference between true love and sarcoids ? ..... sarcoids are for ever .


----------



## Achinghips (9 March 2017)

My lads hasn't come back and he was treated seven years ago.


----------



## Lurfy (9 March 2017)

My horse got a sarcoid about 9 years ago. It was quiet for about 2 years in which time the vet said to leave it alone. Then it started growing and we used a chemotherapy cream according to the vet's protocol. It didn't work and eventually the vet cut the sarcoid out as it was growing. He took as big a margin as he could, but he did say it may come back down the track. Then about 1 year ago he got another sarcoid about 7 inches away from the original one (which has healed).

Anyway a staff member at the agistment centre suggested using Tumeric as she had seen this work on sarcoids in the UK a few times. The sarcoid is drying up very slowly, and at one end has lifted off the body so we are all crossing fingers it drops off eventually. Anyway if it doesn't I would consider another removal as he got several years peace from it last time. I am in Australia so treatments may differ from the UK etc. I am always interested to hear other people's experiences with various treatments. I actually had no hope with applying the turmeric, but thought it wont hurt so am giving it a go. I am pleasantly surprised to see it is slightly smaller an inactive looking.


----------



## LD&S (9 March 2017)

I've read about very high flouride content toothpaste being successful in a few cases, also a friend's horse had a sarcoid that dropped off after being treated with tea tree oil. Though I have no idea what type in any of the cases.

Re toothpaste
http://arabianlines.com/forum1/topic_new.asp?TOPIC_ID=47871&SearchTerms=toothpaste


----------



## YasandCrystal (9 March 2017)

I treated an aggressive fibroblastic sarcoid with toothpaste. Covering it liberally twice daily. It dropped off and has not reappeared in 3 years now. I don't care what others say about it because it worked for me and my horse was happy with the treatment. My vet was gobsmacked and very happy. You can't see a mark now where it was.

She is also on turmeric black pepper and micronised linseed daily and has been all that time and will continue too. My whole herd have this supplement for arthritis etc.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (9 March 2017)

I think sarcoids can be so subjective. I've personally had positive results with homeopathy (take a sample, make a pill, feed it back to the horse) with our old mare, so this is what I would suggest. However, I know of people that have had results with toothpaste and Liverpool cream. 

There is a horse on our yard that has had £10k worth of treatment for sarcoids, including several surgeries, and the owners said they went to a talk by a vet that has studied sarcoids extensively and his conclusion is that there really isn't any one method that works, and that if it's ready to come off, it will - regardless of the treatment. It's just a case of either finding the magic formula for your horse, or accepting and monitoring which I think these owners are now at. It means they enjoy the horse (he's only young) while they can as the lumps are not bothering him and will go from there.


----------



## ycbm (9 March 2017)

HeresHoping said:



			I will pm you because I don't want to be jumped on.
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen anyone jumped on for proposing alternative sarcoid treatments on this forum?  I've posted several times about how I remove them with copper sulphate. It's probably technically illegal for me to do it without vet supervision, but my vets always remark that they can't get a better result themselves.


----------



## Southern (9 March 2017)

Mine had flat hairless sarcoids and nodular sarcoids.  I used toothpaste and the hairless patches have all disappeared and the hair has regrown. One nodular sarcoid dropped out and initially healed but was quickly replaced with an ugly cauliflower like sarcoid.  That responded brilliantly to the toothpaste also and dropped off never to return in three years and counting.
One large remaining nodular sarcoid didn't drop off but has gradually diminished in size from a large marble so now you can't see its there but if you feel there is a small pin head sized lump under the skin.
Toothpaste has kept them covered, dry and the flies at bay as well as curing them.


----------



## ester (9 March 2017)

So what was it treated with, what sort of sarcoid and where, who came up with the treatment plan your vet or referral?


----------



## DD (9 March 2017)

Achinghips said:



			What a shame people are worrying about posting, especially in the vet area of the forum, where advice about welfare can be gleaned, though it is understandable.
I had a sheath sarcoma on my lad  treated with Liverpool cream and that worked. It went crusty and four months later dropped off leaving smooth new skin.  The treatment was cheap ..... It was only one lump. Is that what you used?
		
Click to expand...

this s very encouraging! I expected it to fall off within a couple of weeks of cessation of treatment. there is hope yet. 

ester, the vet sent photos to prof knottenbelt and he devised the protocol and number of times the cream was to be applied.

southern I'm going to try toothpaste, at least its cheap.

ycbm might try the CS it works brilliantly for thrush and seedy toe.

have already tried blood root which worked but it grew back and thuja crean and tabs which did nothing .


----------



## Casey76 (9 March 2017)

Sometimes sarcoids are just more aggressive or tenacious.

We have one pony on the yard who had extensive laser surgery to remove 46 sarcoids.  Unfortunately they are popping up again in all surgical sites only a year after treatment.


----------



## ester (9 March 2017)

Has it done the looking angry bit? It might just take longer to drop out?


----------



## Achinghips (9 March 2017)

Downton Dame said:



			this s very encouraging! I expected it to fall off within a couple of weeks of cessation of treatment. there is hope yet. 

ester, the vet sent photos to prof knottenbelt and he devised the protocol and number of times the cream was to be applied .
		
Click to expand...

Has it still got a crusty scab on it? If not ask for more cream. I wouldn't try any other treatments but continue with the one you're on and be patient. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## DD (9 March 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Has it still got a crusty scab on it? If not ask for more cream. I wouldn't try any other treatments but continue with the one you're on and be patient. &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

yes there is a crusty scab


----------



## PorkChop (9 March 2017)

The longer the scab stays on the better, after using Liverpool cream.  My mares took 2-3 months to drop off, but when they did it had completely healed from underneath.  My Vet had advised me that it takes several weeks and not to expect anything sooner.


----------



## DD (9 March 2017)

thanks Porkchop. Encouraging


----------



## Achinghips (9 March 2017)

PorkChop said:



			The longer the scab stays on the better, after using Liverpool cream.  My mares took 2-3 months to drop off, but when they did it had completely healed from underneath.  My Vet had advised me that it takes several weeks and not to expect anything sooner.
		
Click to expand...

This exactly .... Good luck x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 March 2017)

Definitely don't do anything yet.
Had Liverpool cream treatment on a level 4 fibroblastic one on a belly, scabbed in 2 weeks after last cream applied, took nearly 8 weeks to come away.
It was a horrid sarcoid that kept on weeping and was about 2 inches across and hanging almost the same  before treatment.  Had come up over a 4 week period,  so was about 7 weeks growth by the time photos sent and cream back.
Good luck op x


----------



## alainax (9 March 2017)

We are having very positive results with cyro and banding. I was pleasantly surprised with the cost too!


----------



## honetpot (9 March 2017)

PorkChop said:



			The longer the scab stays on the better, after using Liverpool cream.  My mares took 2-3 months to drop off, but when they did it had completely healed from underneath.  My Vet had advised me that it takes several weeks and not to expect anything sooner.
		
Click to expand...

 This for me to, not even a scar


----------



## ycbm (9 March 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Definitely don't do anything yet.
Had Liverpool cream treatment on a level 4 fibroblastic one on a belly, scabbed in 2 weeks after last cream applied, took nearly 8 weeks to come away.
It was a horrid sarcoid that kept on weeping and was about 2 inches across and hanging almost the same  before treatment.  Had come up over a 4 week period,  so was about 7 weeks growth by the time photos sent and cream back.
Good luck op x
		
Click to expand...

This. Don't use copper sulphate while it's scabbed and not clear what is going on.


----------



## Reacher (17 March 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Definitely don't do anything yet.
Had Liverpool cream treatment on a level 4 fibroblastic one on a belly, scabbed in 2 weeks after last cream applied, took nearly 8 weeks to come away.
It was a horrid sarcoid that kept on weeping and was about 2 inches across and hanging almost the same  before treatment.  Had come up over a 4 week period,  so was about 7 weeks growth by the time photos sent and cream back.
Good luck op x
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the above. My horse had big sarcoid with deep root ( treated with liverpool cream). Took a good couple of months to come off, left a big hole which slowly filled in and contracted. Now all you can see is a long thin scar which looks like it was stitched, ( it wasn't)
Definitely don't put other potions on it, if you are concerned send a photo to Prof K. Hope you have as good a result as we did


----------



## meleeka (22 March 2017)

Mine had a scab and I thought it hasn't worked until the vet came out, had a look and just pulled it off! The smell was awful, the sarcoid had gone and the scab was hanging on by a thread, unbeknown to me.


----------



## meleeka (22 March 2017)

Mine had a scab and I thought it hasn't worked until the vet came out, had a look and just pulled it off! The smell was awful, the sarcoid had gone and the scab was hanging on by a thread, unbeknown to me.


----------



## irish_only (23 March 2017)

I've battled with a nodular sarcoid for about 3 years. Bloodroot, turmeric, my vets advised not to use Liverpool cream as it can be so painful. They enquired about lasering it and it was going to be approx. £800 - for one!. I then tried the black salve, after applying betnovate for a month. Two weeks later, the flipping thing came out, complete with root, leaving a hole where it was. Another two weeks later and it was just about healed. Now I struggle to find where it was.


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 March 2017)

We have a pony which had sarcoids before we got him. His owner told me at 17yrs old they spontaneously dropped off and there is only a tiny bald patch where they were now.   I suppose that story supports the fact they will come out when they are ready!


----------



## Auslander (25 March 2017)

meleeka said:



			Mine had a scab and I thought it hasn't worked until the vet came out, had a look and just pulled it off! The smell was awful, the sarcoid had gone and the scab was hanging on by a thread, unbeknown to me.
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar situation. I had a mare treated with BCG injections, which did't appear to make any difference. I advertised her for sale, with full disclosure of her sarcoids. A viewer came to try her - and I pointed out the sarcoids, touched one with my finger, and it fell off. Viewer and I poked the rest, and they all just fell off! They were all completely dried up, and there was clear skin underneath. She bought her, and kept in touch - the sarcoids never grew back, ad the mare was an absolute superstar, so she got herself an absolute bargain!


----------



## Bav (26 March 2017)

Sorry to jump in! Just wondering, I've tried tumeric and thuja, my mare has three tiny flat and hairless sarcoids. What toothpaste have people been using in particular? Is it still crest toothpaste that is supposed to help?


----------



## Rupertthebear (27 March 2017)

Bav said:



			Sorry to jump in! Just wondering, I've tried tumeric and thuja, my mare has three tiny flat and hairless sarcoids. What toothpaste have people been using in particular? Is it still crest toothpaste that is supposed to help?
		
Click to expand...

I have been warned off toothpaste, and have had vets say sometimes they go away naturally and it is falsely contributed to whatever treatment.  I am currently using thuja which seems to keep them at bay (2 on girth area).  But the biggest issue I have is flies!! So spending a fortune on rugs etc.  Another suggestion is diet, plays a massive part.  If sarcoids are a virus that lies dormant in the skin, stressors will aggrevate.  Like cold-sores, you are run down - one pops up!

Still there is so much stuff out there on them and so many different experiences and types who knows!


----------



## Lurfy (27 March 2017)

Rupertthebear I'm in Australia and understand your problem with flies having just gone through summer where flies were everywhere. I have been using septicide cream which has a fly repellant in it. I mix this into a paste with turmeric powder and put it on his sarcoid every morning. I have found the turmeric to be a better insect repellant than the septicide cream alone, the flies really hate it. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Rupertthebear (28 March 2017)

Thanks lurfy I think I'm definately going to give it a go!


----------



## Zuzzie (28 March 2017)

I have a 24 year old gelding who had a couple of little sarcoids near his sheath when he was 6.  These were treated by the vet with Liverpool cream and seemed to clear up.  However a couple of years later more sarcoids appeared in the same area in a cluster but never really amounted to much.  On speaking to the vet he advised to leave well alone as they weren't getting any bigger and were not bothering him.  Then a couple of months ago i noticed one on his actual sheath that had grown to the size of a small button mushroom.  After cleaning his sheath I noticed the base of this sarcoid had split away but only on half of the outer rim.  So, to avoid any infection, I cleaned it and then applied some green oils to it and the surrounding area.  Over the next few days the sarcoid lost its coating of skin (it looked like a mini brain!).  Also, the other little sarcoids had changed appearance too.  They all then crusted up and on touching them the crusts fell off.  After about a week or so when feeding breakfast I noticed blood down the front of his leg and then saw that the large sarcoid had come away completely leaving a hole.  Some of the other sarcoids had crusted up and the scabs dropped off leaving a clean area.  It now looks healed.

Now I'm not suggesting that green oils was the answer or that Crest toothpaste wouldn't have done the same thing but it does seem weird that this happened almost by accident.  Bizarre!


----------



## RachJ1994 (5 April 2017)

Toothpaste IS NOT a sarcoid treatment!!! It makes matters worse rather than better.


----------



## RachJ1994 (5 April 2017)

Toothpaste and other "homeopathic methods" tend not to work on sarcoids. They should be seen as a type of skin cancer and are not just a wart! For more information on the disease go to www.equinesarcoid.co.uk, this is Prof. Derek Knottenbelt's new companies website and gives information for both owners and vets. They also have a Facebook page Equine Medical Solutions Ltd. which shares success stories of sarcoids treated by various methods, and also raises awareness of what to do and what not to do if your horse has a sarcoid.

Having worked with Prof. Knottenbelt I see many cases who have been "treated" with toothpaste and other methods and from what I have seen these do absolutely nothing for the sarcoid. Each failed treatment attempt reduces the chances of successful treatment in the long run. Rather than doing what you think and trying to treat them yourself, consult your vet and get an expert opinion!!!


----------



## Southern (5 April 2017)

RachJ1994 said:



			Toothpaste IS NOT a sarcoid treatment!!! It makes matters worse rather than better.
		
Click to expand...

Toothpaste has worked for me and far too many others for it to be regarded as a coincidence or a fluke.  It may be controversial in some veterinary circles and also not 'approved' but it's about time that it was taken more seriously IMO.


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 April 2017)

Downton Dame said:



			yes there is a crusty scab
		
Click to expand...

Is the scab lifting a little from the sides.  If so, leave it alone.  It will drop off and the longer it takes the better the result.  Believe me, I've seen a LOT of the ruddy things.  Blood root cream has NOT worked for me - doesn't mean to say it doesn't for some types of sarcoid if caught early enough.  The latest thing to try is an over-the-counter liquid nitrogen can used for humans with warts - I'll post the name when I've had time to look (we only use it for very small sarcoids.)  I have two others being treated at present - one with rubber rings and freezing (done well, that works) and Liverpool Cream (never had one of these NOT work.)


----------



## ycbm (6 April 2017)

RachJ1994 said:



			Toothpaste IS NOT a sarcoid treatment!!! It makes matters worse rather than better.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, the recommendation is for a very high fluoride toothpaste, (definitely not Crest!)  and fluorine was a chemical in the chemotherapy treatment from Liverpool last time I looked, and some sarcoids do seem to respond to a very high fluoride toothpaste.

I've never failed to remove one of any type with copper sulphate. But it does leave a bloody hole, and it can be shocking how far under the skin the roots of something that look tiny on the surface spread. I wouldn't suggest it for anyone with insurance or enough money for laser treatment, or anyone even slightly nervous about it, but it seems not to hurt like Liverpool cream and has produced results that several vets have told me is better in terms of scarring.


----------



## windseywoo (6 April 2017)

I've just had laser surgery on a growth my mare had on the corner of her mouth. She was treated just before Christmas and was left with a ruddy great big crater which looked awful, however we left it alone and it healed brilliantly. However OH rode her on sat and we've found she's developed another lump closer to the edge of her mouth about an inch from the original one, we're absolutely gutted. I've got the vet coming out to look at it, but I don't think it can be lasered again as it is just to close to her lips. Not really sure what we're going to do, whether it maybe just best to leave it and invest in a bitless bridle.
Other horse was treated for a sarcoid on his sheath with the Liverpool cream 7 years ago and there has been no new one appear yet!! His exploded like a volcano and left a huge hole which as others have said looked awful at first but healed really well. I think the big thing is picking your timing when treating them, I've had both mine done in winter when there was no chance of flies infecting the wound.


----------



## quizzie (6 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			Actually, the recommendation is for a very high fluoride toothpaste, (definitely not Crest!)  and fluorine was a chemical in the chemotherapy treatment from Liverpool last time I looked, and some sarcoids do seem to respond to a very high fluoride toothpaste..
		
Click to expand...

Fluoride is a very different chemical to fluorine (a gas) in its actions!!

 I suspect the far more important ingredient in some of the older types of toothpaste advocated is Sanguinarine,  which is actually the active ingredient of Bloodroot ointment......bizarre as it may seem, it was added as an anti-plaque/anti-gingivitis agent?!


----------



## Casey76 (6 April 2017)

Liverpool cream is a compounded formulation of 5-fluorouracil which is used in humans to treat basal cell carcinoma. (it is also used in an injectable form to treat many other types of cancer)


----------



## JDee (6 April 2017)

A lot of the time when things work that 'shouldn't work' its pure coincidence and the sarcoid would have disappeared on its own anyway. 
So much depends on the type of sarcoid and how aggressive they are. You can 'mess around' with some of them and they'll disappear or just not get any results at all and then you do that with others and next thing you know you've how a situation that's way worse than it was to start with.
We eventually had Cryotherapy treatment on a mare that had awful sarcoids after everything else failed and it worked 100% and they never came back


----------



## ycbm (6 April 2017)

quizzie said:



			Fluoride is a very different chemical to fluorine (a gas) in its actions!!

!
		
Click to expand...

Fluorine is the molecule in every fluoride. Fluoride is not a chemical at all, is it? Surely it needs something like calcium or sodium on the front to be a fluoride?

I don't think it's a coincidence that the very high fluoride toothpastes that are alleged to work on sarcoids and the human skin cancer treatment and Liverpool cream all contain compounds with fluorine in them.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (6 April 2017)

RachJ1994 said:



			Toothpaste IS NOT a sarcoid treatment!!! It makes matters worse rather than better.
		
Click to expand...

^this^


----------



## irish_only (6 April 2017)

Join the FB page Sarcoids sarcoids sarcoids.


----------



## quizzie (6 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			Fluorine is the molecule in every fluoride. Fluoride is not a chemical at all, is it? Surely it needs something like calcium or sodium on the front to be a fluoride?

I don't think it's a coincidence that the very high fluoride toothpastes that are alleged to work on sarcoids and the human skin cancer treatment and Liverpool cream all contain compounds with fluorine in them.
		
Click to expand...

Fluorine is an unstable highly poisonous chemical element.......

A fluoride is a chemical compound, using the negative ion of fluorine , usually combined with an inorganic element such as calcium, rendering it stable, and not poisonous.

Liverpool cream is based on a chemical compound called 5-fluorouracil, which has one molecule of the element fluorine attached, which is poisonous at the cellular level.

The 3 are definitely not comparable in terms of their actions......!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 April 2017)

Patience is key. Persist with the Liverpol cream. Worked on mine. Another had turmeric powder and sudocrem smothered on it and turmeric fed daily. The vet was astonished that it had completely disappeared when she checked.


----------



## Auslander (17 November 2017)

Susan Merchant said:



			[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...


Susan - the forum admin (and users) take a pretty dim view of people advertising on here


----------



## ester (17 November 2017)

gosh that was quick! admin on fire.


----------



## Auslander (17 November 2017)

ester said:



			gosh that was quick! admin on fire.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey - I didn't even get a chance to hit the helllfire and destruction button - someone must have beaten me to it!


----------

